# Sweet Dove in my close town



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi!
I went iinto my closest town to get some shopping and a white dove was on the floor. I think it was a wedding dove. I attemped to pick him up and I did. He didn't care if I picked him up, and he seemed to be attached to me. I shall send some photos if I see him again! What diseasses can wild pigeons get? Would it be wise to keep this tame bird? Just interested, I wouldn't keep it anyway, jjust visit it!!

Thanks!
Collard Dove


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Most diseases pigeons get are usually transmitted amongst themselves and in most cases are not harmful to humans and are treatable - see here for a list http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php

I would certainly keep him and offer him a home if it were in danger ......... or try and find a rehabber that might take him on if that were the case


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I should probably point out that if in fact it is a wedding dove ...it's chances are slim on surviving , doves have no homing instinct and once released at a wedding will usually die either by prey , starvation or the elements .....a sad and cruel practice in my book !

Darren


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It could be sick if you were able to just pick him up.. this could be a dove or a pigeon..not sure.. if you can post a picture of him we would beable to tell.. does it have any bands on his leg?.. and if he is sick..can you afford to take him to a vet?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Could be a King Pigeon also....people do the same with King Pigeons. A pic would tell all...although sounds like he/she is familiar w/ being handled.

Thanks for saving her/him !!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

So, the dove/pigeon is still on the loose? You mentioned _"if I see him again"_ so I guess you didn't take him with you?

You're in the UK somewhere, yes?


----------



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi!
Hopefuly, he'll turn up in my town. I am in the UK. He doesn't have any bands or signs of beig in touch by humans now. I think he is a wedding dove actually. I haven't taken him home yet. What do I need to do when I take him home? Please answer soon!!

Collard Dove


----------



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

Apparently it is wet down here in wet wales!! Will he be around in the wet? I now where all the feral pigeons sleep, but it is an outof order building! I will send some pics once found!!!!

Collard Dove


----------

